
Ask HN: What is your tool of choice to back up data on your GNU/Linux box? - aydwi
It could be a server or desktop. There are many excellent options out there, but I wanted to her some opinions on what makes it your program of choice.
======
ColinWright
I have a cron job that runs every hour and pings for any of several possible
remote drives that may or may not be mounted. If it finds one it runs rsync to
backup everything using hardlinks to the previous backup, saving space and
doing partial de-duplication.

Then I mount and dismount USB hard drives at various locations on the network,
swapping them in and out regularly. Every drive has a reasonably recent copy,
thus getting redundancy with very little effort.

It was easy to set up, it's easy to run, it has significant redundancy, and
every (*nix) machine is backed up.

------
pwg
This rsync wrapper: rsnapshot [http://rsnapshot.org/](http://rsnapshot.org/)

------
passthejoe
rsync -- It's quick and reliable. I set up scripts so I don't screw it up.

~~~
aydwi
Haven't used rsync yet but it sounds like the ultimate backup tool. What
language do you script it in, bash/shell or others?

